# *MOONWATCH BOOK*



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I CAN NOW INFORM ALL OF YOU THAT THE "MOONWATCH BOOK" IS AVAILABLE FROM OMEGA MARKETING UK TEL. 023806 46800 (EVA) AT Â£15 INC POST PER COPY. THEY ARE EXPECTING A CONSIGNMENT ANY DAY AND NUMBERS WILL BE LIMITED.

PLEASE LET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE KNOW ABOUT THIS AND LETS STOP THESE DODGY EBAY SELLERS MAKING HUGE PROFITS OUT OF THEM.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Is this the book called "The Moon Watch" or the one called "A Time Capsule"? I called Customer Service in the States and they said they have none for sale.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The book is called

" THE MOONWATCH

The first and only watch worn on the moon"

It is basically a licensed Omega publication but it really is a great book comprising 158 pages detailing the history of the company and it's founders as well as the history of the great watch itself.

The last chapter deals with the manufacturing process which is truely facinating. I must have read that section more than half a dozen times.

You can have one of my copys for Â£15 which is the price I paid. (+post)


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Quote from the above

_____________________________________________________________

"Every moving part subject to wear and tear has to be polished.

Jumper springs, levers and other steel components needed for the chronograph functions have to be ground, sometimes bevelled and in some places, practically hidden from view, even polished. Every single setting lever, for example, has to be chamfered and polished by hand. Wood, cardboard and leather covered wheels do the job perfectly. A single setting lever requires about seven minutes of concentrated work. The hour hammer - spring with it's chamferred - and at one decisive point polished - edges, takes slightly longer. But absolute precision is called for. If the chamfering is too extreme - if the tip of the hammer spring is not exactly the way it should be - it will not function correctly."

_____________________________________________________________

I don't claim to understand a lot of that but you don't need to be a watchmaker to see what level of precision they are talking about.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's some more about the moon watch. The more I read about them the more I want one!

moonwatch history


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Shouldn't it be called the 'Hidden Film Studio in the Desert Watch' book?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Justin,

We have had this discussion on this forum many times........

Simple answer....

Yes they landed on the moon.

No, its not a "sham"

Regards.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah but eric what about the shadows, and the flag waving in the wind?









Tee Hee arn't I naughty? For what it's worth I believe they went, aparently my dad says I did watch it on the Telly but as I was 4 at the time I'll have to take his word for that.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

NASA read the long range lunar weather reports prior to launch. The expected strong north easterly lunar wind dropped dramatically some time before the landing, wich is a shame because Buzz was a keen kite flier (as I am myself) and had packed a vintage box kite as used by Jules Verne especially for the trip.

Neil and Buzz used a space suit coat hanger (old fashioned wire type) which they straightened out and threaded into the flag. This gave the appearance of wind, and strangely enough also made the flag look quite nice for the pics.

Neil pulled rank and used the only remaining coat hanger for his own gear.

and if you look carefully at the pics of Buzz after landing his clothes do look quite badly creased.

As a result of this future missions always packed extra coat hangers.

Buzz never got to fly his kite and the wind was always strangely silent during future moon missions.

NASA did toy with the idea of sending large fans up to generate a nice flutter on the flags but the batteries were too heavy and the solar powered fans of the time did not produce sufficient torque to generate a large enough breeze and this project was abandoned, along with the planned Mcdonalds outlet at Taurus Litrow. This project was shelved following objections from Mcdonalds staff about the proposed shift patterns taking into account the lunar night and day.

Strangely enough I dont recall the Shadows ever playing a lunar gig but I may be wrong.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice One Tim!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.................Superb Eric

You'll do for me.............a believer with a great sense of humour......I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Put "Speedmaster" in "browse" on ebay and you will see that someone else is selling a Moonwatch book and starting at nearly Â£30









Remember folks.

Â£15 from Omega.

Spread the word and don't let these people get away with it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Eric, you are a "bugger"























One thing I don't inderstand is how did those brave men get the cheese off their boots?

Why hasn't NASA marketed moon cheese? What a delicasy!

Bet those Omegas had to go through a severe cheese testing as well as all the others.

Nasa should have sent a Bulova and a Wittnauer to the moon anyway.......

Second best? Not really, I have one of each that have survived on Earth for thirty or forty years. Now there's a challenge























Tim, I'm as mental as you, thank God


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy,

That twonk isn't the only one.

Some greedy b***** is selling one "buy it now" for 75 quid.

Â£15 sounds much better, thanks to Andy and Omega


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Bulova all but demanded that the space program use their watches. They forced a second set of trials so that they could compete. Omega won again. I have seen a pic of an astronaut wearing an Accutron Astronaut on a spacewalk. He also had a Speedy Pro on. A Waltham (or was it Whittenaur?) chronograph was worn on the moon.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Stan, it was a Waltham, forum passim, after the crystal fell out of his speedy. Build quality







If we could just find out with Waltham.

Paul D


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Andy,
> 
> That twonk isn't the only one.
> 
> ...


 Yes Stan I saw that.

The other seller used to go on about how the buyer should be aware. YEAH. Aware of people like him.

This is not just some personal vendetta by the way.

This is about doing my bit to protect the less well informed from the ebay sharks.

I say again.

Omega Speedmaster professional MOONWATCH BOOK available direct from Omega marketing for Â£15.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

There is an open auction now (2666798900) with a bid of Â£29.95 for a copy of the book.

The seller is neil271052 which I believe is none other than Mr Coppen. Is he not from Surrey???

Swatch Group USA Sales (877 839-5223) said today that they DO NOT have any copies.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just spoken to Omega marketing UK.

Plenty for sale there. Â£15.

I'll get one for you if you like.

I'm sending one to Sargon next week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

USMike,

Is it really OUR Neil









Oo err


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Andy,

YES, I'll definitely take one of the books. Do you have paypal?

Stan,

Yes, I believe it is our 2nd most favorite ex-member (Louis being #1). I checked NC's profile on TZ-UK and the email address there is the same as the one on the eprey auction. I sent a "Ask Buyer a Question" to him under a different handle but got no reply. I asked him if it was the same book sold by UK Omega for Â£15.

You just have to quit egging me on.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

USMike said:


> Stan,
> 
> Yes, I believe it is our 2nd most favorite ex-member (Louis being #1). I checked NC's profile on TZ-UK and the email address there is the same as the one on the eprey auction. I sent a "Ask Buyer a Question" to him under a different handle but got no reply. I asked him if it was the same book sold by UK Omega for Â£15.
> 
> You just have to quit egging me on.


 Nice one Mike























I didn't want to say too much because it may have appeared that I was just bitter and twisted after the little altercation I had with this ex-member.

Yes Stan - It is Neil but to be fair he is just one of many in on this.

I don't have a problem with dealers buying at trade and selling for a profit but this is something else.

Omega sell these books to anyone.

They are NOT a trade item.

What hacks me off is the clever wording these people use to make it appear that the book is a rarity and no longer available.

WHAT A RIP OFF









I have also posted on the chronocentric Omega forum about it too and have ruffled a few feathers.

Spread the word.

What would be good is if someone linked to this thread on Eddies's forum.

This has to be exposed.

Mike I do not have pay pal.

Send your address anyway and we can sort out payment at a future time. If you could do that quickly because I'm also sending a copy to Sargon so will do the two together.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

USMike,

It was nice to be able to wish dearly departed Neil a Happy Birthday yesterday which was 271003 was it not?

I also wonder if at all he is related to the neil271052 you mentioned in your previous post?


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Andy Mac,

One and the same for sure and for certain.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen TZUK Mike! The truth is out there!


----------



## Ian (May 20, 2003)

I wish I'd know, I paid Â£50 for mine *and *thought I'd got a good deal. If you think selling the moonwatch book is bad what about all the FREE catalogues that are sold on eBay for around Â£5 a go!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The IWC book is a classic. It's free , you just have to ask IWC for one and they will send it. These I have seen on Ebay for Â£30-Â£50.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

A HA - there really is a free lunch (IWC book)

As I understand it, eBay advertises themselves as the place to get rich selling anything you care to sell. If you can sell a free anything plus charge for shipping, more power to you. Unless you have a conscience that is.

This is another reason to be careful when buying on eprey. If you know all there is to know about what you want to buy (including its value) you should be safe except from the outright liars.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some people are running there own businesses on there and good luck to em.

There's nowt wrong with buying cheap and selling high (er)

Where the line has to be drawn is with these dubious characters who buy items that are readily available and then word there advertising to make them appear rare.

I bought a Moonwatch book off an EX member of this very forum who had done just this.

What erks me is that he made me feel I should be very grateful, and I was









I even publically thanked him on this forum









What a sucker I was.

He's on ebay with a copy as I write, and is describing it as rare









Anyway hopefully if enough people get to hear of this via this, and a few other forums, then hopefully the game will be up and Omega will sell out due to being inundated with cheques from PROPER enthusiasts.

These nasty little people who feed on the ignorance of others should be stopped.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy:



> and have ruffled a few feathers


No s***?

Si


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Si said:


> Andy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO NO NO - not s***, just ruffled feathers, as in pi**ed off, angry, mortified at being 'outed,' too far gone over the edge to really care.

Roloya preached:



> "...as ye reap, so shall ye sow..."


 and


> "...to err is human, to forgive is d***..."


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good Man Roloya


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Ian.

If you want the Breitling catalogue just pop into your local Leslie Davis and they should have some for free.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

There at it again.









I've a good mind to put one of mine on and tell everyone what it really cost









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...&category=11709

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...&category=11709

I wonder what other CURRENTLY AVAILABLE, (and cheap), publications people are trying to palm off at these ridiculous prices


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

The REAL Omega Book


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I assume that's you Mike?

Bloody good stuff, well done


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Makes me feel warm all over.









Thats what you call the watch community looking out for it's own against the unscrupulous profiteers that lurk almost everywhere.

Spread the word.

Link this thread to other forums if you can. If you can't just let them know somehow.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Centurion 

BTW I rang on Monday Eva wasn't there







she rang me today I wasn't here









But she left a message they are available







I will ring her tomorrow!


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Guys, you never know what to expect from ebayers. Here is an email siromegauk got about his ebay auction for the moon watch book for Â£29.90. I felt you might be interested in another ebay 'adventure.'

--- [email protected] wrote:

Dont really see the point of advertising the fact that this book is available direct from omega marketing for Â£15 when you are advertising it at Â£29.90 starting bid unless you actually work for omega and this is a attempt to stop people being able to sell this product at inflated prices, but then again in that what e bay is all about. i would appreciate your comments

Here is my reply:

Hi Craig,

My point is to let Omega fans in the UK know that the book is available directly from Omega for Â£15.00. I'm not sure if Omega have any more in stock but a friend of mine paid Â£50 for one before he found the truth. If you're a seller of this item, I suggest you hold off listing any more as long as Omega has a supply of them. FYI, the info in my listing has been posted on several UK watch fora, including the one frequented by the seller of the Â£50 book.

While I realize eBay is a place to sell items for a profit there is a line that was crossed. I believe misleading ebayers into believing the book is in short

supply is a bald faced lie that should be exposed. I suppose this is part of the reason I often refer to eBay as Eprey. Â£50 PLUS postage took Â£35 out of a pocket that had been saving for a watch and put it into a liar's pocket.

I've had several emails from Brits thanking me for the info but you're the first to question my motives. Thanks for asking. Sorry if I stepped on your toes but I have a habit of doing things like this, including sending emails to alert bidders who may be unaware they are bidding on a fake.

Regards,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Mike. I don't mind free trade, but some people are just theives.

Let the buyer beware, so let's make the buyer aware.

You've certainly done that here.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This one is up to Â£47!!!!!!!!!!!!

I still haven't managed to get hold of Eva (busy lady) but I spoke to someone else who told me just to post them a cheque, which I've done. Am waiting in anticipation!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

The same guy sold one for Â£65 previously ! ....

Â£65 ebay moonwatch book

Buyer wasn't a newbie either, 3207 feedback


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

mat said:


> The same guy sold one for Â£65 previously ! ....
> 
> Â£65 ebay moonwatch book
> 
> Buyer wasn't a newbie either, 3207 feedback


Not a newbie but feedback is mostly from selling Kate Spade purses, calendars and notebooks. Can't figure out why "authentic*purses" would buy an Omega book. As old P T Barnum said a looong time ago, "There's one born every minute"


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

If ebay is the only place to get one I'd pony up the money. What can I say?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon

Your having one off me for Â£15.

Sorry it's taking a while but we had a major postal strike over here.

I know that they are still clearing the backlog so I thought it may be prudent to wait a week or so to reduce the risk of it going astray but please rest assured I have a brand new copy with YOUR name on it.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Andy I knew you'd come through for me. One of these days I'm sure I'll have to lay out some serious cash for the Time Capsule book.


----------



## ulro (Apr 23, 2003)

Seems like a whole bunch of people went to the moon not even wearing space suites or speedmasters.

http://www.moontruth.com/clips/moontruth.mpg


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one ulro 

before Eric jumps up and down: http://www.moontruth.com/full.htm

check out the links. If only these people put as much time into something constructive


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just a snippet:









Surrounding the earth, beginning at an altitude of 1,000 miles and extending an additional 25,000 miles, lie lethal bands of radiation called the Van Allen Radiation Belts. Every manned space mission in history (including Mercury, Gemini, Soyuz, Skylab and the Space Shuttle) has been well below this deadly radiation field... all except Apollo. Recently uncovered footage of the crew of the Apollo 11 staging part of their mission proves that the astronauts never made it beyond earth orbit.

The goal was to fool the Soviet Union about US strategic capability during the height of the cold war. Deceit, Greed and Injustice... A sad thing happened on the way to the moon. The truth will astound you!

I can here Tim from here!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Tim,

Please come and sort this out.









I've never been in any doubt that those brave people landed on the moon. I saw it on the telly, on the "BBC" no less. 

The Beeb does not lie.









As for the Van Allen belt, that was only a problem when it caught fire. And the crew of the submarine Seaview sorted that out!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Submarine Seaveiw, thats brought the memories back. Wonder when they will turn Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea in to the latest block buster!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

I'm looking forward to that.









Who would be the actors in a new Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea, I wonder?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My moon watch book arrived this morning, thanks omega Housed and most of all thanks Andy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who's been emailing this poor ebay seller? Mike?

Check out the last two lines of his discription.

Another one!


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

NO SIR, NOT ME. But, after reading the listing, I sent him this '? for seller'

Norman,

Not sure what you are referring to. I recently listed a copy of this

book and got NO bids (Item number: 2669756714). At least you have one

bid so far.

There is nothing wrong with making a profit, what I disagree with is

lying and stating the book is rare. Your listing does not say that and I

give you credit for that.

I don't believe that ebay inspectors are sending you emails about the

high price. I believe some Omega fanatics may be concerned that the

general UK public isn't aware the book can be had for Â£15.00 including

shipping. They have sold on UK ebay for as much as Â£65.00.

Omega has stopped shipping more than one copy to a customer and, I

believe, started keeping track of orders by customer to avoid

'profiteering.'

--------------------


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Who's been emailing this poor ebay seller? Mike?
> 
> Check out the last two lines of his discription.


 That Mr Anderson, is the sound of inevitibility...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I see Eddie has added a heros and villans forum to TZUK.

Who's got the balls to post neil271052's ebay activities?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This poor bugger paid Â£50 with the postage!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...item=2666798900


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

not quite in the same league but still double the Â£3.95 these are readily available on the high street for.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...item=2666798900


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Â£75

another moon book


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and another







How many did he buy? He must have made a fortune.

another one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

his ebay history goes back ti 11 Aug and found another two, one at 46 and one at 51, that's well over Â£200 profit!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

As one of those who bought a Moonwatch book from Neil (and I am assuming this ebay ad is placed by him, I don't know for sure, but let's assume that), at the time he said he had bought a quite a number of them. I can't recall exactly but I think there were about 30.

Buyers on Ebay need to do their research. As Andy and others have said, Ebay is 95% crap now, full of traders and their fakes, non-runners etc - this is very obvious on even the most casual examination.

It is plain to see, and if people do not do any research on what they are bidding on then they run the risk of paying over the odds - simple as that.

It is also possible that some people prefer a convenient purchase of something that is there in front of them rather than to search for the cheapest price.

He is perfectly entitled to put his books on Ebay - its a free country and I don't think his ad makes any false claims. People can freely choose whether they bid or not or what they want to pay. Isn't it time to let this topic rest?

Si


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si

I somehow agree but when this person sold me the book he described it as rare.

He did the same on ebay.

The fact that he and other sellers don't do this now is evidence that these forum campaigns can work.

Omega will now no longer supply these books in bulk. It's now one per customer.

Also when I complained to Omega they told me that the member in question had told them that he was the president of the Moonwatch Owners club.









As far as I know there is no Moonwatch Owners club and this was simply used as a justification to bulk buy these books.

I agree it's time to draw a line under this but don't knock it.

It was an effective campaign by real enthusiasts looking after each others interests and protecting there fellow hobbyists from the unscrupulous sharks that pretend to be our friends but prey on us all.

No there is nothing illegal about what they are doing but if you knew someone who was about to pay well over the odds for a second hand car would you steer them in the right direction or wopuld you say, ah well the sellers not breaking any laws and it's up to my friend to do the research himself.

NO YOU WOULDN'T. You would give your friend the benefit of your experience and mistakes and make sure this second hand car dealer did not profit from your friends ignorance. Thats what seperates decent human beings from the animal kingdom and why we should not let the sharks get away with it.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I am not criticising the initial post at all - quite agree that warnings are appropriate and a good thing generally, and thanks for posting the Omega contact number.

I still feel the seller is not doing anything wrong or deceptive in his auctions of this book. Rare is a relative term that everyone knows to take with a pinch of salt.He took the risk and made the investment in the first place; I doubt if he is out to do anything underhand and is probably just making money for his watches as an enthusiast.

I would say the same regardless of the identity of the seller by the way.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si

Give me an honest answer here.

If I as a fellow forumer sold you a Seiko 5 for Â£150 on the premis that it was a rare and sought after watch, and you then saw the SAME item in the Argos catalogue for Â£40 with plenty in stock, what would be your opinion of me.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy

If you were auctioning it and I bid it up to that price I would only have myself to blame and would not hold it against you.

If you put in on Roy's sales forum at that price to begin with I might think you were a rip off merchant.

But at the end of the day it is my responsibility to make sure the price is within normal range: I try to do this now with any watch I am considering buying, ebay or not, by looking at other examples / dealer prices.

Tell me this, honest answer now (other opinions welcome):

If you were auctioning a watch, excellent condition, honestly described, not too many good ones around (genuinely) and as time went on you realised that 2 fans were bidding against each other on the watch. to the extent that it was going to sell for twice its usual value, would you be emailing them to say "Oh steady on lads, you can these for half that"?

Me: well if it was on Watchbay and the bidders were RLT members known to me I would feel obliged to point it out or at least make sure they knew what they were bidding on. But on Ebay? No. I describe the item honestly, put a reserve on it thsat reflects my minium, and let it go: what happens after that is up to the market.

Si


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did not by my Moonwatch book on ebay.

A member of this forum emailed me after I started a thread on books and offered me the Moonwatch book for fifty quid. He went on to describe it as a rare book and now unavailable.

He could just have easily said, Andy give Omega marketing a call and they will sell you one for fifteen quid. Instead of which he chose to fleece me. Thats wrong Si. You know it, I know it and several people on this forum do as well.

Regarding selling on ebay myself.

Your question to me pre-supposes that I would mis-describe an item in order to increase my profit.

My add for the Seiko 5 would go something like this.

"Seiko 5 7S26 automatic wristwatch in as new condition.

Boxed with all papers this watch currently retails in Argos for 40 pounds.

I start the auction at 5 pounds with no reserve.

Happy bidding".

The point is Si I've been honest.

If people then go onto bid over it's value yes thats fine and I'm not compaining, but at least I have not misdescribed my item in order to achieve this.

I've given the facts honestly and concisely.

The sellers that your sticking up for place mis-leading adverts that are designed to snare the less street wise among us.

I'm sorry but I find that dispicable.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Si said:


> Andy
> 
> But at the end of the day it is my responsibility to make sure the price is within normal range: I try to do this now with any watch I am considering buying, ebay or not, by looking at other examples / dealer prices.
> 
> Si


I believe Si is right, if you get ripped off, it is your own fault. I think it is human nature that we generally believe what we read, probably because we want the writer to be honest. We are honest and expect others to be the same. For some reason, the word 'rare' makes the item associated with the word more appealing and we drop our guard.

So far, I've had only 1 bad eprey experience and, lucky for me, it worked itself out 2 months and $24.00 later. Much luckier than Andy, which is very sad since he and the rip-off seller knew each other.

No matter what we do to try to inform unsuspecting bidders there are many other scams going on that we are not aware of and can do nothing about. It is indeed a sad situation when one person can take advantage of others.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy

I know you did not get your book on the Bay.

The seller could and should have told you to give Omega a call - but only if he knew they were still available there - I can't assume that.



> Your question to me pre-supposes that I would mis-describe an item in order to increase my profit.


Andy, nowhere have I "pre-supposed" any such thing!

Where have you got that from, look:



> If you were auctioning a watch, excellent condition, honestly described, not too many good ones around (genuinely)


In fact I am making the opposite assumption: I am asking the question regarding an honest ad selling a genuine watch, as my post clearly says. The question was, would you email the bidders if they, of there own free will and not having been misled, bid the item up way over its true value? Your answer is the same as mine - the point I am making, and this is just my 2d, is that I think that is all that is happening in those book auctions, nobody is being misled.

The issue of whether you were misled by the seller of the book you bought is a different one.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

And I am certainly not "sticking up" for sellers that place misleading adverts either.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here is a perfect example of one thing that really pisses me off on Ebay sometimes:

Seamaster my arse

Rare!!!!!?????









Seamaster???









Why not just describe the thing honestly - it's only going to fetch the same anyway.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> The seller could and should have told you to give Omega a call - but only if he knew they were still available there - I can't assume that.


 I CAN









If you had read a previous post of mine you would have noted that a particular seller we know told Omega he was "president of the Moonwatch owners club" in order to justify his regular buying of the book. These people are profiteering from an item that was never intended by Omega for selling on.

There is no Moonwatch Owners club.

Certain people have been buying the Moonwatch from Omega for Â£15 and then placing them on ebay, cleverly wording there adds to mislead and making substantial profits.

You know this whole discussion really saddens me and reflects the cut throat world we live in today.

Honesty is obviously a hard concept to grasp


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

No, I don't think it is a hard concept to grasp at all.

The point I was trying to make is that, in the case of a perfectly genuine honest ad (not the Omega book, Andy, some other hypothetical Ebay item), it is not dishonest to sell the item at more than its market value if the high bidder has chosen, with all the information available, to bid the item up to a higher than usual value.



> If people then go onto bid over it's value yes thats fine and I'm not compaining


I don't know the ins and outs of your deal on the book, which was a sale on RLT between members.

But referring specifically to the ad mentioned by pg tips, I don't think the item is dishonestly described.

That's my view.

I am going to leave it at that.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sellers of this book are being a lot more honest in the Moonwatch book descriptions now, since this little scam has been exposed.

I have no problem with items selling for over there true value, PROVIDED THAT THEY HAVE BEEN HONESTLY DESCRIBED.

This was not happening with the book.

It was described to me as rare and unavailable and untill recently was described the same way, by the same seller, on ebay.

If you think thats OK then fine, your entitled to your view but many do not. Including Omega marketing who since this scam has been exposed, have banned bulk buying of the book.

Nuff Said


----------

